

Did the Ewoks eat the stormtroopers? - uberflubber
http://movies.stackexchange.com/q/24821/366

======
protonfish
I don't think they ate the stormtroopers. When they were going to eat Han
Solo, the method of preparation was to roast him alive. Because they didn't
kill him first, this points to an aversion to eating carrion. Either that or
they are vicious psychopaths that enjoy watching another creature in pain as
part of dinner entertainment. Possibly both.

